

Error and Fraud at Issue as Absentee Voting Rises  - zorlem
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/10/07/us/politics/as-more-vote-by-mail-faulty-ballots-could-impact-elections.html?pagewanted=all&_r=2&

======
zorlem
Related to "New Jersey to allow voting by email"
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4738126>

